# Nice Hudd bass video (plus a few pike)



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Awesome!! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Swim bait fish in Ohio?? Well done. I guess you never know until you give it a shot.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice pike...way ta go!


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice fish!!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

nice video's gents. thanks for sharing


----------

